# What Binos for Field



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm curious here too... I have Leupold 8x42 Arcadias. I'm very happy with them, but, I have a tough time on the longer field targets. I'm considering 10x's. My intrapupillary distance is 57 mm.'s so I am severely restricted on bino's.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Alot of folks are trying the new Zen Ray optics and having lots to say about these chinese made bino's... Might be worth looking into...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm using the vortex 12x42 vipers. And I honestly can not think of anything that I would change.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i have a pair of Zen Ray 8x43ED2 and they are excellent bins, crystal clear bright really good in low light and a good FOV
go on to birdforum look at some of the reviews,you won't find nothing optically as good until you get in the $1,000.00 range


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

My eyesight even corrected with contacts doesn't seem to be the greatest so I prefer a higher power for spotting outdoor field rounds. I actually prefer a 15x bino and am currently using the 15x Vortex Kaibabs. I've also used the 15x Vortex Vipers and liked them also. I think both are probably outside the price limit you noted though. Anyhow, between the 10x and 12x, I'd still lean towards the 12x. While resting the binos up against my top cam for spotting, I don't feel I have any issues holding them steady enough to spot arrows all the way out to 80yd under a shadowy canopy. May want to look at the 12x Vortex Diamondback -- that's what I'm using for hunting and should be bright and clear enough to pick up nocks and bright fletching at long range field distances.

>>------->


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm using the vortex 12x42 vipers. And I honestly can not think of anything that I would change.


I use the same pair--they are light and are very nice glass


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a pair of wind river 10X42, which work great, but my Vortex Vipers are much crisper, and are 8X42's. Will probably upgrade to some Viper 10X42's in the future.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

andy1996 said:


> I use the same pair--they are light and are very nice glass


Yeah I had the razors back in my chewie days, but found them to be a bit on the heavy side. So I put the razors away, and got the vipers I just can't say enough good about them. The optical quality is beyond great, and they are much smaller, and lighter than most other 12x bino's. They are small enough, and light enough that I even used them for hunting last year.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Optics*

If you want quality optics without the sticker shock, I suggest checking out the Carson HD 10 X 42s. When I compared these to the Vortex I own, I could not see any difference in the clarity or sharpness of the viewed image. 

The Carson's are tough, comfortable, and light enough to pack around a field course. Granted, the name is not as well known as those you mentioned, but let your eyes do the talking and you just may save a few bucks that you can use on some other piece of archery gear. :smile:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I agree with ChPro....I used 10X for everything from indoors to 3D and field. I had a decent set....then I had a mishap with them and the concrete.....I got a set of 12X and haven't looked back. They are the same ones that BG and Andy use and I am very pleased with them. 

Resting them on the cam of my bow allows me to pretty much see and call just about every arrow on a range. 

Binos are the one thing that you want to spend as much money on as possible....get the best set you can afford and be happy


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Vortex*

Recently bought a pair of Vortex Fury which I'm very happy and impressed with. Very clear and bright even in low light.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

CHPro said:


> .... I actually prefer a 15x bino and am currently using the 15x Vortex Kaibabs. I've also used the 15x Vortex Vipers and liked them also. I think both are probably outside the price limit you noted though. Anyhow, between the 10x and 12x, I'd still lean towards the 12x. While resting the binos up against my top cam for spotting, I don't feel I have any issues holding them steady enough to spot arrows all the way out to 80yd under a shadowy canopy. May want to look at the 12x Vortex Diamondback -- that's what I'm using for hunting and should be bright and clear enough to pick up nocks and bright fletching at long range field distances.
> 
> >>------->


I'm using the 15X Kaibabs as well. In fact, my 10x42 Swarovski ELs have been neglected since I got them.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

*zen-ray*

I recently bought a pair of zen-ray ZRS binoculars. It's probably the best for around $200.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I saw those 12x42 from Vortex but was thinking that with 12X you would want at least 50mm or it wouldn't let enough light in. that's why I was looking at 10 or 12x50mm's

So no issues with the 12x42 in dark and shadowy places?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

NockOn said:


> I saw those 12x42 from Vortex but was thinking that with 12X you would want at least 50mm or it wouldn't let enough light in. that's why I was looking at 10 or 12x50mm's
> 
> So no issues with the 12x42 in dark and shadowy places?


None, We even shot an animal round a dusk a few weeks back. All the targets were back in dark tunnels, and we were shooting from on the power line. 
The viper's have very high quality glass, and coatings I think that it makes a big difference.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I lied....I don't have Vipers. I have old Vultures that they don't make anymore. They are 12X50s


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Well just ordered the Fury 12.5X42 today.

Store will let me take them to the range and try them and if I don't like them, he will take them back no questions asked. Got to love that kind of service....


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

NockOn said:


> Well just ordered the Fury 12.5X42 today.
> 
> Store will let me take them to the range and try them and if I don't like them, he will take them back no questions asked. Got to love that kind of service....


Nice gesture from the store. Nothing beats a real world trial. Let us know how you like the Fury 12.5X42. I'm thinking about these, too.


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

I just got the ZenRay ED 10x43, I promise it was the best money I have ever spent on binos. Put them up against much more expensive glass this weekend and it was amazing how good they were at a much lower price. Lightweight, clear (all the way to the edges) great to use. 
Chris


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

But what's their customer service and warranty like? If I drop my vortex on a rock ans smash them, they will replace them no questions asked. Would the ZenRay's do the same?



FitaX10 said:


> I just got the ZenRay ED 10x43, I promise it was the best money I have ever spent on binos. Put them up against much more expensive glass this weekend and it was amazing how good they were at a much lower price. Lightweight, clear (all the way to the edges) great to use.
> Chris


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

I know that most of the glass from ZenRay has a lifetime transferable warrenty. I have not had a problem with mine so i can't speak to how they are in that respect. I can say that Charles at ZenRay was very helpful and the customer service was wonderful.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm sure they must be a good product but I think the Vortex Warranty is better:

*Vortex:*


> VIP Warranty
> Our warranty is about you, not us.
> 
> It's about taking care of you after the sale. The VIP stands for Very Important Promise to you (our customers) that we will do the following:
> ...



*ZenRay:*


> The following products carry transferable limited lifetime warranty:
> 
> •2009/2010 Model VISTA, MARINER, ZRS, and ZEN ED Binoculars
> •SEDONA Spotting Scope
> Zen-Ray guarantees your product to be free of defects in materials and workmanship for the lifetime of the product. These warranties do not cover consumer caused damages such as misuse, abuse or repairs attempted by someone other than our authorized technicians.


----------

